# Update 4 (Preview): Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*Update 4 (Preview): Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

*"Zu dünn um wahr zu sein - Samsung 9 Series"*

*Update 4 (18.02.2012 - 22:30)
*Guten Abend Community,
ich habe graden eben ein kleines Preview zu dem 13,3 Zoll Notebook gesehen. Dort muss sich das Samsung Notebook unteranderem mit den Konkurrenten aus dem Hause Apple und Asus messen. Es schnitt eigentlich ganz gut ab, aber es wurde hauptsächlich die Ausdauer kritisiert, die den anderen Geräten etwas unterlegen war. Hier wurde aber darauf hingewiesen, das es dem Display zu verschulden ist. Es ist kein schlechtes Display, aber ein einheitlicher Test ist nicht ganz möglich gewesen, denn die 50% Helligkeit eines Apple MacBook Airs, erreicht das Samsung mit 10%!

Aber lest selbst:
Link: Samsung Series 9 (2012) Preview: Has the Air Met Its Match?

*
Update 3  (20:45): *
Mir hat es einfach keine Ruhe gelassen, das ich wenig bis garkeine Informationen zum 15 Zoll Model habe. Ich habe lange gesucht und wurde teils fündig.

Beide Geräte der Samsung Note 9 Series besitzen nicht spiegelnde Displays, also entgegen dem Trend, Hochglanzdisplay zu verbauen, benutzt Samsung *matte Displays*. Diese verwenden Samsungs SuperBright Plus Technologie (400nit) und besitzten, wie schon erwähnt, eine 1600x900 Pixel Auflösung. *Das Samsung Note 9 in der 15 Zoll *Ausführung kommt direckt mit *8Gibyte DDR3 RAM*, nicht so wie das kleinere Model mit 4Gibyte DD3 RAM.

Quelle:
Notebookcheck
Samsung Refresh der Serie 9 2012 - Notebookcheck.com News​ 


*Update 2 (17:34): *
Ich habe für euch noch mehr Informationen zu den 9 Series:

13.3 Zoll Notebook (Samsung Note 9 Series)


Der 6 Zellen Akku soll eine Kapazität von 40Wh
1 USB 2.0 und 1 USB 3.0 (dieser ist chargeable)
microHDMI
LAN über eine Adapter
eingebautes Mikrofon
Kopfhöre/Mikrofon Universalanschluss
Maße (h/b) 218,5 mm x 313,8 (12,4 Zoll!)
Hier noch ein Paar bewegte Bilder von Samsungs Youtube Channel






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDqGYCx9T30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Quellen: Samsung Tomorrow TV
Link:Kanal von SamsungTomorrow - YouTube

 © Samsung​ 
​ 
*Update 1 (15:09):*
Samsung behauptet, dass die Notebooks der Series 9 schneller booten, als USAIN BOLT die hundert Meter sprintet. Möglich macht das die Samsung Smart Start Technologie.

Info zu 100m Dash Worldrecord:
Bolt hält den Rekord im 100m Sprint und dieser liegt exakt bei 9,58s.

Quellen:

100m Dash World Record:
Men's 100 metres world record progression - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Samsung Fast Start:
Samsung Launches Notebook Series 9:
​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Link: http://news.brunei.fm/wp-content/plugins/rss-poster/cache/006a4_infographic.jpg
Quelle: news.brunei.fm
© Samsung


Hallo Leute,

habe so eben mehre News über die neuen Laptops der *Series 9 von Samsung* gelesen. Auf der diesjährigen Consumer-Electrics Show, in Südkorea, präsentierte Samsung nach eigenen Angaben, das dünnste Laptop der Welt. Gezeigt wurden zwei Geräte der neuen 9 Series, eines mit einem 13,3 und eines mit einem 15 Zoll Display. Auffallend ist natürlich bei den Geräten das sehr schmale Design und nach eigenen Angaben hat Samsung insgesamt 33.000 Stunden in Entwicklung und Design investiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: news.brunei.fm
Link:http://news.brunei.fm/wp-content/plugins/rss-poster/cache/006a4_New-Samsung-Notebook-Series-9_3.jpg
© Samsung​

Beiden Geräten gemein ist der aus einem Stück Aluminium gefräßete Unibody, dieser ist an seiner dünnsten Stelle 12,9 mm schmal, leider geht aus der News nicht hervor auf welches dies nun wirklich zutrifft. Beide Geräte kommen mit HD+ (1600x900) Displays und besitzen eine LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Diese Displays sollen mit natürlichen Farben und sehr guten Helligkeitswerten glänzen. 

Für das 15 Zoll Gerät sind, ausser das es von den äußeren Abmessung her in die 14 Zoll Kategorie passt und ca. 1,59 Kg wiegt, keine weiteren technischen Daten bekannt. Es soll aber Laufzeiten bis zu 10 Stunden bieten und verfügt über Samsungs Fast Start Technologie.

Im Gegensatz dazu sind bei dem 13,3 Zoll Notebook (interne Bezeichnung NT900X3B-A74) bereits einige technische Daten bekannt. Im inneren werkelt eine Core i7-2637M CPU, welche dabei mit 1.7Ghz, ihren 2 Cores, inklusive Hyperthreading samt Intel HD3000 iGPU, zu werke geht. Unterstützt wird der Core i7 von serienmäßig 4GB DDR3 RAM und einer 256 GiByte fassenden SSD, auf welcher Windows 7 in der 64 Bit Version vorinstalliert ist. Die Verbindung zu Aussenwelt stellt das Notebook per Wlan N (802.11n Wifi), Blutooth 3.0 und HDMI-Port her. Es verfügt zuätzlich über eine hintergrundbeleuchtete Tastatur, einem 4 in 1 Kartenlesegerät und besitzt ein Stereo Lautsprechersystem (je 1,5 Watt RMS). 

Die Geräte sollen ab 1399$ anfangenden Preisen auf den Markt kommen. Wann und zu welchem Preis sie in Deutschland erhältlich sein werden, ist leider noch nicht bekannt.


Quellen:

Brunai FM:
Samsung Launches Notebook Series 9:

Donanimhaber:
Samsung ikinci nesil 9 serisi ultra-ince dizüstü bilgisayarlar


Rechtlicher Hinweis: Alle gezeigten Bilder, Videos, Warenzeichen und Marken sind gesetzlich Eigentum des jeweilgen Urherbers.​


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Wow, echt krass wie dünn das geworden ist 

Würd mich mal interessieren ob man da noch einen Leistunggsstarken akku reinbekommt 

Und wann kommt die klage von Apple? Die haben bestimmt ein Patent auf dünne Sachen


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Echt der Wahnsinn oder. Also das 15 Zoll Lappi mit bis zu 10 h Laufzeit in nem 14 Zoll Gehäuse und 1,6kg reizt mich schon sehr. 

Ob der Akku wechelbar ist?

Mit Apple wird da nicht passieren, hoffe ich, Samsung ist jetzt vorsichtiger


----------



## Papzt (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Das hört sich mal gut an. Wenn die verbaute Hardware passt, wird so ein 15"er mir gehören 


> Mit Apple wird da nicht passieren, hoffe ich, Samsung ist jetzt vorsichtiger


Da kann man sich nicht sicher sein. Vllt verbaut Samsung ja einen Werkstoff der ähnlich aussieht wie einer den Apple benutzt, oder der Abstand von Display zum Rand ist ähnlich gering. Da wird es dann schon kritisch.... Oder guck dir die Tastatur an...uiuiuiui Ebenfalls hart an der Grenze zu der Tastaturbauweise die Apple erfunden hat....ehem ich meine benutzt


----------



## Iceananas (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Endlich weg mit diesen fetten Displayrändern! Hübsche Teile, nur leider etwas teuer...


----------



## Rizzard (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und wann kommt die klage von Apple? Die haben bestimmt ein Patent auf dünne Sachen


 
Daran musste ich unweigerlich auch als erstes denken. Apple hat bestimmt schon ein Patent, das man eine gewisse Dicke nicht unterschreiten darf.

Ansonsten sieht das Teil echt top aus. Ein Hauch von Nichts. Der Kugelschreiber ist aber auch dick.^^


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Daran musste ich unweigerlich auch als erstes denken. Apple hat bestimmt schon ein Patent, das man eine gewisse Dicke nicht unterschreiten darf.
> 
> Ansonsten sieht das Teil echt top aus. Ein Hauch von Nichts. Der Kugelschreiber ist aber auch dick.^^



Schon erschreckend wie die IT-Welt tickt 
Samsung hat hoffentlich von den 33.000 Stunden ein paar in Patenrecht-Rechersche investiert


----------



## |Marcel| (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 1: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Ihr lacht, aber 'ne ähnliche Idee hatte Apple tatsächlich siehe: Patent auf das MacBook Air-Design: es wird immer abenteuerlicher! 

@Topic: Sehen echt verlockend aus


----------



## Iceananas (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Daran musste ich unweigerlich auch als erstes denken. Apple hat bestimmt schon ein Patent, das man eine gewisse Dicke nicht unterschreiten darf.


 
Genauso ist es 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...haelt-patent-auf-macbook-air.html#post3961963


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 1: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*



|Marcel| schrieb:


> Ihr lacht, aber 'ne ähnliche Idee hatte Apple tatsächlich siehe: Patent auf das MacBook Air-Design: es wird immer abenteuerlicher!
> 
> @Topic: Sehen echt verlockend aus


 
Sag mal wie sieht denn das mit dem Patenrecht aus? Ist Samsung rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite, wenn Apple das Patent z.B. noch nicht angemeldet hat. Ich meine ist es so nach dem Motto: Wer zuerst kommt, malt zu erst?


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 2: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

das als netbook/subnotebook mit 10-12 zoll, langer akkulaufzeit für etwa 400-500 und es wird gekauft


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 2: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Zu hoffen ist es, zumal Samsung, wie viele andere, Designelemente auf fast das ganze Produktportfolio (Notebooks) in einem Bereich anwendet. Stimmt Energycross, ein 11 Zoll Netbook, mit Trinity APU und gut is 
Man das wäre was wirklich herliches


----------



## max00 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 2: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Echt schön das Teil - werd ich mir vllt sogar zulegen - endlich wieder mal ein ordentliches Notebook


----------



## PixelSign (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

schön das beim design mal nicht bei apple abgeguckt wurde, sieht echt klasse aus  ! und ein entspiegeltes display  ich fang wieder an, an wunder zu glauben!


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Immer diese matten Displays...

Das Teil sieht ja ganz gut aus, aber ich will endlich Notebooks und PCs, die sofort starten, aber da bin ich wohl zu verwöhnt mit Tablet und Smartphone.


----------



## Papzt (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Was hast du gegen ein mattes Display? Ich finde die um Längen besser als Glare. Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache


----------



## Adam West (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Ich würde matt immer vorziehen!


----------



## blackout24 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Immer diese matten Displays...
> 
> Das Teil sieht ja ganz gut aus, aber ich will endlich Notebooks und PCs, die sofort starten, aber da bin ich wohl zu verwöhnt mit Tablet und Smartphone.


 
Installier dir Linux auf ne SSD. Bootdauer 5 Sekunden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Auch 5sec sind zu lange und matte Displays sehen einfach bescheiden aus.


----------



## Adam West (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

@nail: wie gesagt, Geschmackssache


----------



## MysticBinary82 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Na ja ich hatte schonmal gesagt (schon ne Weile her), dass matt besser wegen den details in schwarzen und hellen bereichen ist. Glare mag knackiger wirken aber z.B. bei dunklen Scenen in Filmen und Spielen hat man Probleme alles zu sehen. Man sollte sowieso versuchen den Kontrast möglichst flat zu halten für eine Bessere dynamik.


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Hübsch - leider zu teuer.

Gibt es denn kein Notebook <1000€ aus einem einigermaßen hochwertigen Material, einer Auflösung >1366x768, Matt und einem Prozessor, den man auch benutzen kann? Irgendwas in Stil vom Toshiba R830 mit höherer Auflösung wäre eigentlich ganz nett...


----------



## Ezio (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Qualität hat ihren Preis.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Hübsch - leider zu teuer.
> 
> Gibt es denn kein Notebook <1000€ aus einem einigermaßen hochwertigen Material, einer Auflösung >1366x768, Matt und einem Prozessor, den man auch benutzen kann? Irgendwas in Stil vom Toshiba R830 mit höherer Auflösung wäre eigentlich ganz nett...


 
Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob die Samsung 5 Ultrabooks ein mattes Display haben, aber ich habe heute im PediaMarkt eines für 680€ gesehen und dünn sind sie alle mal. Schlag zu, es Apple tut


----------



## NCphalon (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Die Herstellungskosten dürften dank industrieller Fertigung kaum über denen normaler Notebooks liegen und der Materialaufwand is eher geringer.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Die Herstellungskosten dürften dank industrieller Fertigung kaum über denen normaler Notebooks liegen und der Materialaufwand is eher geringer.


 
Wenn Du dich da mal nicht täuschst 
Aluminium und Magnesiumlegierungen sind teurer als Kunstoff. Zusätzlich muss mehr Aufwand bei der Verabeitung dieser Materialien erbracht werden. Selbst wenn alle Notebooks aus metallischen Werkstoffen bestehen würden, wären die dünneren teurer. Dabei sind die Materialkosten bei den dickeren zwar höher, aber die Die Verabeitung billiger als es bei dünneren Geräten der Fall ist


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*



CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob die Samsung 5 Ultrabooks ein mattes Display haben, aber ich habe heute im PediaMarkt eines für 680€ gesehen und dünn sind sie alle mal. Schlag zu, es Apple tut


 
Ist zwar non glare, aber die Auflösung ist doch eher mager 

Es müssen wohl noch einige Jahre ins Land ziehen bevor die Hersteller von ihrem Monitorirrsinn (glare und eher geringe Auflösung) runterkommen. Dann gibts Notebooks wie dieses hier vielleicht auch für unter 1000€ zu haben.


----------



## Iceananas (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Hübsch - leider zu teuer.
> 
> Gibt es denn kein Notebook <1000€ aus einem einigermaßen hochwertigen Material, einer Auflösung >1366x768, Matt und einem Prozessor, den man auch benutzen kann? Irgendwas in Stil vom Toshiba R830 mit höherer Auflösung wäre eigentlich ganz nett...


 
Dann könnte das was für dich sein: 

Samsung Serie 7 700Z3A S01: Tests, Technische Daten, Erfahrungsberichte / NP700Z3A-S01DE

Leider nicht so dünn und mobil wie ein Ultrabook.
Das Ding ist aber filigraner als es den Anschein hat, 14" HD+ non-glare Bildschirm im 13" Gehäuse, ein schneller Core i5 und Radeon HD6490, das alles für ein tausender.


----------



## blackout24 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Hübsch - leider zu teuer.
> 
> Gibt es denn kein Notebook <1000€ aus einem einigermaßen hochwertigen Material, einer Auflösung >1366x768, Matt und einem Prozessor, den man auch benutzen kann? Irgendwas in Stil vom Toshiba R830 mit höherer Auflösung wäre eigentlich ganz nett...


 
Das ASUS UX31 mit Core i5 und SSD hat 1600x900 und kostet bei Amazon unter 1000 Euro. Ultraflache Flunder aus Alu. Fehlt nur das non-glare. Setzte dich halt in ne dunkle Ecke. 

ASUS UX31E-RY009V (90N8NA114N1411VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Na das sieht doch schon wesentlich besser aus 

Nicht so sehr auf Prestige ausgelegt wie das Notebook, das hier in der News beschrieben wurde. Ich denke hier wollten die Ingenieure nur einen Superlativ aufstellen, um Apple eins auszuwischen. Denn preislich hält das auch nur begrenzt mit einem Macbook Air mit.


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Alter die sind ja mal verdammt dünn und schauen auch sehr schön aus nur ziemlich teuer sind sie.


----------



## Memono (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*

Wenn man jetzt noch irgendwie eine dedizierte Grafikkarte noch reinbekommen würde (oder alternativ etwas mit Haswellgrafikleistung in der CPU wäre), wäre das mein Traumnotebook. Besonders der schmale Displayrahmen macht schon einiges her, vom allgemeinen Design mal abgesehen.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 3: Samsung Note 9 Series - Die dünnsten Laptops der Welt*



Memono schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt noch irgendwie eine dedizierte Grafikkarte noch reinbekommen würde (oder alternativ etwas mit Haswellgrafikleistung in der CPU wäre), wäre das mein Traumnotebook. Besonders der schmale Displayrahmen macht schon einiges her, vom allgemeinen Design mal abgesehen.



Ja das wäre was sehr feines, aber ich glaube, dass das wir in Zukunft nicht mehr als HD4000 nicht erwarten können. Jedenfalls kommt dann bestimt die Series 10 oder so 

Aber was bestimmt auch toll, wenn auch irgendwie unwahrscheinlich wäre, wäre ein TrinityAPU. Die wird bestimmt von der CPU Seite aus bestimmt nichts reissen können (ausser Verbrauch vieleicht) aber die GPU wird definitv gamingtauglicher als die von Intel. Aber ob Samsung die Dinger, wenn die denn wirklich mal kommen, verbaut ist eine andere Baustelle. Schön wäre es allemal


----------

